# Sold Everything...



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

sold all watches, cars, dogs, cats, RLT8 stand,

and treated myself to pure speed....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

sssammm said:


> sold all watches, cars, dogs, cats, RLT8 stand,
> 
> and treated myself to pure speed....
> 
> ...


Should have got a motorcycle or aeroplane!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Sam ... I hope you dont regret selling all your watches though ... didn't one prove to be very useful for other activities









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...wtopic=6676&hl=


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I do like this particular model, especially that "whale tail" and flared hips!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hakim said:


> I do like this particular model, especially that "whale tail" and flared hips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I does have a nice rear end


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

you know what, im so annoyed i never saved that rlt8 pic for one of roys comps,

ill have to go back and see her for another imaginative pic

(for evaluation purposes only of course)

anyone wanna help? .....i bet you do....

sam


----------

